# Beethoven's Piano Concerto 1 Cadenza 1 completed?



## memewaffle

Hi! I'm currently working on Beethoven's first concerto, and I want to start learning the cadenza about now. The second one is too short to me, and the third a bit long, so I decided I want to play the first one, but it's not finished. Is there a version online/in print that has it completed? Alternatively I could complete myself as I have composed piano pieces before, but I'm sure it wouldn't be as good as other editions that exist already. Also, I'm a student so time is limited.


----------

